# Binoculars



## Swyr (Mar 16, 2014)

What are the best binoculars for 3D shooting without breaking the bank? I have a pair that zooms, but I can't see crisp detail. If not zoom, what power?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Can't go wrong with leupold , Nikkon and vortex. Been using leupold bx2 cascades 8x42 with no problem.


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

Never did 3D but just picked up a pair of Alpen Shasta Ridge 10x42 for target shooting at 50M & 70M and very happy. Did a side by side compare this morning with my friends Steiner 10x42 Peregrine (~ $750), and could hardly notice any difference. Ordered the Alpens on-line at Costco for $149.99 + tax.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been looking for the same thing. Hard to compare them all in a store. Real world side by side would be nice


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

WhitBri said:


> I've been looking for the same thing. Hard to compare them all in a store. Real world side by side would be nice


My friend also had a set of Bushnell 10x42 that he picked up at STP, but theose was no comparison with the Alpens. He said spent about a $100 for the Bushnells,; unfortunately I did not get the model of Bushnells. My friend who owns the Steiners was very impressed with the Alpens and in some areas he preferred the Alpens. Again from an optics standpoint it was pretty hard to tell any difference between the Alpen and Steiner.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Vortex Great glass, life time warranty w/o card, doesn't matter who owns them, good price. Have 2 pair & love them.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Alpen Apex 8.5 x 50 are the best I have seen or used for the money. They are $325 new and can be had on here used for $150 - $200.


----------



## Saws Paw (Jul 3, 2013)

Doesn't matter the brand...just the clarity. I visited a Gander Mountain store back around Christmas, they had all bino's on display, and was surprised at some of the lower priced 10x42's compared to the more expensive brands. I got a paif of Steiners that i've had for several years and my son's "Field n Streams" from Dicks are right there with them. Don't know if it's a fluke or what.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, there are a lot of different brands and cost plays into this. Bushnell has some good ones, but the better are higher priced.
Love to have a Vortex, just haven't got around to it yet.... Have 2 or 3 pair of binoculars as it is.

Power, me; 10X48 or 10X50. Power or wide range of view....

Look for barrel type adjustment for clarity. Those wing jobbies don't get it....


----------



## Philhair (Apr 7, 2013)

Try the Alpen magna view. Can be had for $75 online great in the 10x42


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

Zen-Ray Summit HD is probably the best HD glass under $400. Another option is Zen-Ray VISTA or Redfield Rebel binoculars

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/binoculars/zrshd/zrshd8x42.html


----------



## X_Rings (Apr 3, 2013)

A friend of mine has a pair of the Zen Ray's as well that he swears by. I bought two pairs of the Alpen Shasta Ridge 10x42. One for me and the other for my son because I like them so much.
No worries life time warranty. No receipt no fault. Look them up on the web. When used for archery weight and size are very important to me. Alpen has filled the bill for me.


----------



## Swyr (Mar 16, 2014)

*Thanks*



X_Rings said:


> A friend of mine has a pair of the Zen Ray's as well that he swears by. I bought two pairs of the Alpen Shasta Ridge 10x42. One for me and the other for my son because I like them so much.
> No worries life time warranty. No receipt no fault. Look them up on the web. When used for archery weight and size are very important to me. Alpen has filled the bill for me.


Thanks to all for your response. I have a much better idea of what to look for.


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

Definitely avoid zoom binoculars. 8x42 and 10x42 are the binoculars you want to go. I typically carry 8x for indoor shoot since it has larger exit pupil than 10x. The recommendation of Zen-Ray Summit or Leupold BX2 are solid, best bang for the money


----------



## james1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

I've had alpen vortex and Nikon the best I found were the zeiss terra ed in a 10x42 there clear and bright


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

If I had to do it again I would get Alpen 8.5x50 instead of my Vortex 10x42's... The Alpens showed better low light detail and the detail made them seem like almost the same zoom.


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a set up Cabela's XT II's, and I've been real happy with them. Nearly identical to the Leopold Cascades, just cheaper (last I checked)

But I've always been a fan of vortex optics as well. Products are great, warranty is outstanding, and you get your moneys worth


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

I love my zen rays


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Several years ago I spent what I thought was a lot of money, and bought a pair of Nikon Monarch in 8X. Very clear in all weather and with them I can see well before and after legal hunting light. I use them while entering the woods in the morning to scan ahead of me. Several times I have been able to see deer that I could not detect with my eyes.
Here in PA we have an antler restriction so I take them along on every hunt regardless of the season.


----------



## studlypwnss (Jan 25, 2014)

I got a pair of Atlas bino's from eaglearchery.com for about $100 and they are the most clear, crisp ones I've ever had. Worth checking out for sure


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

What is your budget? I got a pair of Vanguard Spirits 8X32 for 80 dollars they are very good for the money very clean and crisp. I shoot indoor spots in the winter and i have been able to call ins and outs very easily. I have not tested them in the woods yet but they seems to do the job. 

If you can afford more i would get a pair of zen rays or vortex for around 150 on ebay. 

I took a risk on the Vanguards and it paid off.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Vortex didn't impress me much other than how light they are. Good quality binos and cheap binos are the difference in seeing that 10 ring in the shadows and not. I live in a part of the country where glassing for hours is everything and believe that you get what you pay for.

Alpen Teton HD 10x42 can be had for $425. Every bit as clear as my pops Swarovski EL HD's. No joke, ok the edges might be a little more clear on the Swarovski's, big deal. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/alpen-teton-ed-hd-binoculars-10x42.html


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

The vast majority of all binoculars other than European models come from this one factory now :http://www.chinesebinoculars.com

Made to the customers specs, very good reading as to why binoculars are so similar today, peruse the pictures and pick out your preferred brand without the label.


----------



## Bradgideet (Jan 3, 2014)

Just got a pair of Alpen Shasta Ridge 10x50 and have no complaints. Very clean, crisp, and bright image, lifetime warranty and very cost efficient. One thing to consider when deciding on binoculars is the size of the exit pupil, which determines the amount of light that makes it to your eyes. For example a 10x42 has an exit pupil of 4.2 mm, whereas a 10x50 has an exit pupil of 5mm, nearly a 20% increase in the amount of light transmitted. In low light situations, this really matters.


----------



## matlongdraw (Apr 9, 2012)

I just picked up a pair of Leupold 10x25 rogue light weights at Optixplanet .com for $100. with a $25.00 mail in rebate. Good quality, great price ($75.00) It don't get much better.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I can say this....if you are happy with the set up you have now. Do.NOT pic up a pair of euro glass.

I was happy with my Alpen Apex until i looked through my buddies Meoptas.

Im ready to throw mine in the trash!


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone tried Bushnell 8x42?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bushnell...escopes_Binoculars&hash=item3a8a887299&_uhb=1


----------



## bigwoodsman (Sep 27, 2013)

Anyone tried Vortex Monoculars? i ordered 10x25 for field shooting to 80 yds,talked to a vortex rep and he told me there shouldn,t be a problem seeing arrows under 100yds,i only be out of $50.00 if they don,t pan out


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

auntrout said:


> Never did 3D but just picked up a pair of Alpen Shasta Ridge 10x42 for target shooting at 50M & 70M and very happy. Did a side by side compare this morning with my friends Steiner 10x42 Peregrine (~ $750), and could hardly notice any difference. Ordered the Alpens on-line at Costco for $149.99 + tax.


The Alpen Shasta Ridge 10x42 on sale now at Costco on-line for $99. Great deal.


----------



## THE BOW STANDS (Apr 4, 2014)

Try VORTEX

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2226779&p=1069878628


----------



## hoytelement24c (Jun 4, 2013)

I recently bought some fire-field 10x42 that worked amazing for indoors...I hope they transfer over well for outdoors also...at 40 yards inside I can see every ring on targets and any blemishes there may be! Oh...they were on sale for only $30 at my local fleet farm


----------

